# Would like Hoyt info



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm more interested in hearing from Hoyt shooters or those who have shot Hoyts. I'm wanting to upgrade to a Katera from my present Hoyt, a 1996 Hoyt Defient after this hunting season. I'm planning on shooting one at the range soon, but would like to hear comments from those who have hunted or those who know someone who has hunted witih them. Good and bad commenets are appreciated.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

I do not know how your old bow shoots but I absolutly like my katera xl. really have no issues with it but I upgraded from a hoyt gamegetter {remember those} definitly worth the money imo.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Snackmans Dad said:


> I do not know how your old bow shoots but I absolutly like my katera xl. really have no issues with it but I upgraded from a hoyt gamegetter {remember those} definitly worth the money imo.


The old bow still shoots ok, but I have concerns about the limbs. They are the old style split limbs and are not replacable. I will retire this one to the back-up position.


----------



## JTRESS (Mar 28, 2008)

I am shooting an 08' Hoyt Katera. Fast and Flat. although I am shooting Easton Full Metal Jacket arrows which are a little heavy, but awesome penetration. Shooting a Viper sight, Hoyt drop away rest, Fuse Stabilizer, 

In general, the Katera is great, they get knocked a bit for there weight, but don't let them fool you, that weight is accuracy... !%


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

I've shot a Trykon for the past 2-yrs and have been very happy with it. I added an STS string stopper and it got even quieter with less vibration. My experience is that it's a little heavier than a Mathews but has a smoother draw. It's an awesome bow that will be hard to beat.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a Hoyt LaserTec, and I just don't care too much for the Cam and a Half design. This year makes the third year that I have been hunting with this bow, and I have killed 4 deer with it so far, but I have never felt completely comfortable with shooting it. Don't get me wrong, the bow shoots great, but with the Hoyt's Cam and a Half, once you hit the let-off point, it seems like your back wall is right there. With my shooting style, I like to relax once I draw my bow back and hit the back wall, but with this bow, if I do that, then it just wants to take off in my hands. There is almost "0" play from let-off to back wall, so for me, I have to continue to pull steady once I'm completely drawn, and that is not how I feel comfortable shooting.

Next year, I will be purchasing a new bow, and it won't be a Hoyt. I am going to go with a single cam bow, and I am going to shoot them all until find one that suits my shooting style. I'm not at all trying to deter you from buying a new Hoyt, just sharing my experience with you. Hoyt makes a great bow, but it's just not the right bow for me. 

My suggestion to you, would be shoot all the bows you are interested in, and see what feels good in your hands, instead of listening to someone else, like I did...


----------



## JTRESS (Mar 28, 2008)

I am shooting the Katera with the new Z3 cam. I have never shot the cam and a half. The Z3 has a removable pin on the cam, that when removed it gives you a bit of a softer backwall. 

Best advice though is to go and shoot the new bows, I went to Fin Feather and Fur planning on getting a new PSE, because that is what I always have shot, but after shooting the Hoyt, I left with a Hoyt. I would not buy a new bow without shooting it first..


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I just got a Hoyt PowerHawk a month or so ago. This is my first compound, and I shot upwards of 10 different bows before going with mine. I have shot a few hundred arrows through it so far and have had no problems with it. The Katera was the last bow I shot before buying the PowerHawk. 

I'll agree with gf319804 that the three Hoyts I shot do tend to want to creep. I shot the 33" Katera and didn't like the short brace hight. I got my arm several times with it. It was also a little heavier than I would prefer, but like JTRESS said, it does help the bow more steady. 

Of all the bows I shot, what really sold me on the Hoyts was the grips. I would swear that the grip on my bow was made just for me. Several of my friends also complimented on the grip. One buddy has a Bear Game Over and he wants to try to make a similar grip for his bow.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I just traded my horton crossbow for a Hoyt Raider Intruder - dual cam and LOVE this bow! I haven't made it into the woods with it yet, but have shot it several times and it's just so amazingly accurate it's downright scary!


----------



## JTRESS (Mar 28, 2008)

The Hoyt grip is good, but try this: I shoot 3-D's in the summer and I take my grip completely off my bow, Cosmetics may not look as nice, but with a smaller contact area on your hand your groups at long distances will shrink. Come hunting season my grip goes back on though, since the riser gets to cold to hold...!%


----------

